# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  مدرب المنتخب الفلسطيني : مباراة قطر الودية فرصة لكسب مزيد من الخبرة

## salihmob

اعتبر المدير الفني للمنتخب الفلسطيني لكرة القدم جمال محمود أن المباراة الودية أمام المنتخب القطري المقررة مساء غد الأربعاء فرصة لكسب مزيد من الخبرة والاحتكاك لصالح بعض اللاعبين اللذين خاضوا عدداً قليلاً من المباريات الدولية. وأضاف محمود أنه من خلال هذه اللقاءات يتم الوقوف على إمكانيات اللاعبين، خاصة قبل خوض نهائيات بطولة كأس التحدي، التي يسعى من خلالها الفدائي للتأهل لأول مرة في تاريخه إلى نهائيات كأس الأمم الآسيوية.    وأشار المدير الفني للمنتخب الفلسطيني إلى أنه يخوض هذا اللقاء في ظل غياب اللاعبين المحترفين، وأنه سيعتمد على اللاعبين المحليين في الفترة الحالية، اللذين سيكون لهم دور هام وفعّال في الاستحقاقات القادمة، متمنيا ً أن يظهر الفدائي بمستوى يليق بالتطور الذي شهدته الكرة الفلسطينية خلال الفترة الماضية.    وعن المنتخب القطري أكد محمود أنه منتخب مميز ويضم مجموعة من اللاعبين البارزين اللذين يلعبون في الدوري القطري القوي ، معتبىرا ً أن الكرة الخليجية متطورة بشكل عام وتملك العديد من المواهب، مشيرا ً إلى أن الفدائي تعادل في مباراته الودية الأخيرة أمام العنابي بدون أهداف ولكن دون وجود غيابات في صفوف الفريق.    بدوره قال عبد كعبية مهاجم المنتخب الفلسطيني إن هذه المشاركة الثانية له مع الفدائي، معتبرا ً أن تمثيل فلسطين سواء في المباريات الرسمية أو الودية يعتبر شرف له.    وأضاف كعبية أنه يسعى رفقة زملائه في المنتخب الفلسطيني إلى كسب مزيد من الخبرة والتجربة، وتقديم أداء يعكس صورة جيدة عن اللاعب الفلسطيني الذي يتميز بالموهبة والعزيمة.    وكان المنتخب الفلسطيني قد أجرى مساء اليوم تدريبه الأخير على الملعب الفرعي بنادي الوكرة قبل خوضه لقاء الغد، حيث ركز خلاله المدرب جمال محمود على بعض الخطط التكتيكية واختيار التشكيلة الأساسية التي ستبدأ المباراة.

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   بارك الله فيك اخي    وفقك الله اخي

----------

